# Recent scores



## j-dogg (Apr 26, 2011)

Nikkor 105 f2.5 NKK







Mint Minolta Maxxum 7xi, 35-70 f4, 70-210 f4






70-200 f4L IS, 540ez on an Elan 7e






Nikkor-H 50 f2, Nikkor 55mm f3.5 1:1 Macro, Nikkor 105 f2.5


----------



## compur (Apr 26, 2011)

A plethora of goodies -- congrats!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2011)

Next thing you want is that SAME silver-barrel pre-Ai era, scalloped aluminum focusing ring on a 35mm f/2 O.C. Nikkor lens!!!


----------



## j-dogg (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah im in the process of finding all the old silver pre-ai lenses. 35mm is next, a 24 and a 300 if i can find one. I'd get the nikkor q 200 f4 but my Series 1 70-210 is almost as sharp as my L lens.


----------

